# The sun isn't always on your side



## Jeli (Nov 12, 2004)

An interesting effect of light refraction in my pinhole.  I actually really like it.


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 17, 2004)

Very intresting. It makes the photo look all abstarctish....!


----------



## C_lawgik (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it too


----------

